# What do you think of The Simpsons?



## Adelleda (Apr 14, 2009)

Feel free to discuss anything about the show, or anything else =)


----------



## Fairyxo (Jan 28, 2009)

Really quite like it.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

loved it since it was on the tracy ulman show


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Used to be brilliant, now it's embarrassingly bad.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

There is no "eh" option. I don't care either way. I don't really think about it.

I have seen an episode dubbed in German. It's *horrible.* The voices are NOTHING alike.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## downbutnotout (Mar 19, 2009)

whiterabbit said:


> Used to be brilliant, now it's embarrassingly bad.


For the most part it seems. There seems to be way too many relationship related episodes recently.

But there have been 1 or 2 good eps this season. Redeems it a little.

I liked episode 12 of the current (series 20) "no loan again naturally", when homer spends all the houses equity on parties, loses his home, and has to be a tennant of ned flanders.

Brilliant!


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I prefer the older episodes. I was a regular viewer up until around their 9th season (or thereabouts) at which point their storylines started pushing me away. I haven't watched the show in a long time.

I have the first five seasons on DVD. I stopped there because they released the sixth season with that stupid box format, and I could never be bothered messing around with shipping, etc., to get the real box from them. Their loss.

If you don't know what I refer to,

http://www.simpsoncrazy.com/product_pics/SimpsonsS6.jpg
vs
http://www.ezydvd.com.au/g/i/p/785607.jpg

Who wants a big fat head sitting on their shelf along with their other DVDs?!


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I used to love it, but I haven't watched it in years.


----------



## smalltowngirl (Feb 17, 2006)

I am a fan, always have been. I remember my mother once banned me from watching it when I was little because I mooned my sister, an idea inspired by Bart.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Just Lurking said:


> I prefer the older episodes. I was a regular viewer up until around their 9th season (or thereabouts) at which point their storylines started pushing me away. I haven't watched the show in a long time.


Same here. On the basis of the first nine seasons, it's my favorite show ever. After that, it goes downhill fast, and I haven't watched new episodes in a long time.



Just Lurking said:


> I have the first five seasons on DVD. I stopped there because they released the sixth season with that stupid box format, and I could never be bothered messing around with shipping, etc., to get the real box from them. Their loss.
> 
> If you don't know what I refer to,
> 
> ...


The "head box" thing was only a problem with season six. I guess they got so many complaints about it that they started issuing them in normal boxes again after that. I have seasons 1-9 on DVD, and only season six is a "head box."


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

I used to like it. Then Family Guy made it seem like amateur material. Never found it as enjoyable since.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

SilentLoner said:


> I used to like it. Then Family Guy made it seem like amateur material. Never found it as enjoyable since.


I sort of agree, in that The Simpsons started to go downhill at about the same time that Family Guy premiered. The timing is maybe just a coincidence, but I've always been struck by it nonetheless. I'm not a huge Family Guy fan (though at its best its great), and I don't prefer it to the classic years of The Simpsons, but its been a much much better show this decade than The Simpsons has been.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

I like watching the older episodes. Homer kills me.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

I didn't know it was still running...lol. I liked the older shows though.


----------



## screwjack (Dec 19, 2008)

SilentLoner said:


> I used to like it. Then Family Guy made it seem like amateur material. Never found it as enjoyable since.


That's like comparing apples and oranges. As for preference while i'll take any season of family guy to any current season of the simpsons I would watch any of the first 9 seasons of the simpsons over any family guy. The simpsons is an animation masterpiece comparable to the flinstones where as in 10 or 20 years I doubt many people will care much about family guy or southpark.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I don't really like the newer seasons. I liked it more when the show wasn't so cartoony and more about adult issues if that makes sense.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i voted "LOVE IT!"


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

The Simpsons is one of my favorite shows! I watch it every week and love it.

Has anyone seen the Simpsons Mosvie? It was hillarious!


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

I don't think it's funny at all. What makes me laugh is more subtle humor or when someone accidentally gets hurt. This makes me laugh, rather than The Simpsons:


----------



## scaredtolive (Mar 19, 2009)

It was great 10 years ago. It's been bad since then. They tried to make it too mainstream or something. Family Guy has become much better.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I use to watch it all the time, I think now though it's long past due for cancelation.


----------



## Bredwh (Jan 24, 2009)

I admit it isn't as great as it once was but there are still some gems every now and then. It seems that they have a guest star in every episode lately.


----------



## Kwtrader (Oct 10, 2007)

i remember when it first aired when i was 5 or 6 i was like cool a cartoon during primetime! I liked it in the beginning episodes but now i just watch it if i'm really bored.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I don't think I've ever seen a complete episode. It's never really interested me, and I don't find it funny.


----------



## Adelleda (Apr 14, 2009)

I agree with majority of you that the older seasons were much more enjoyable than the newer ones, although


Bredwh said:


> there are still some gems every now and then


I agree =)

Thanks for taking the time to vote everyone 

Oh and sorry about forgetting to include a neutral option Kelly :doh


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

Perfectionist said:


> I don't think I've ever seen a complete episode. It's never really interested me, and I don't find it funny.


Same here.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Adelleda said:


> Oh and sorry about forgetting to include a neutral option Kelly :doh


No biggie.  I really only posted because I wanted to say how bad the voices are in German.

Seriously, listen to this:





Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I love The Simpsons, but embarassingly haven't watched it for a few years. I used to watch it frequently when I was a teenager, though.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I think it's a TV show.


----------



## smalltowngirl (Feb 17, 2006)

That's hysterical, Kelly. Marge sounds the worst.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

all i can say is:

the goggles! they do nothing.
go to bread.
i almost brained my damage.
i don't wanna look like a weirdo... i'll take the moo-moo.
trying is the first step to failure.


----------



## Bredwh (Jan 24, 2009)

Kelly said:


> No biggie.  I really only posted because I wanted to say how bad the voices are in German.
> 
> Seriously, listen to this:
> 
> ...


Lisa sounds almost right and Barney sort of. The Renier Wolfcastle sounds more German in the American voice.:lol


----------



## Adelleda (Apr 14, 2009)

rdrr said:


> all i can say is:
> 
> the goggles! they do nothing.
> go to bread.
> ...


Hehe funny quotes forgot a few of them =)



Bredwh said:


> Lisa sounds almost right and Barney sort of. The Renier Wolfcastle sounds more German in the American voice.:lol


Haha that is pretty hilarious Kelly. You're right Bredwh, Lisa sounds almost the same, and :lol he does sound less german!

Lol Flanders at the start. "Bler-duh-dee-duh-doodle-hoff"


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

shyvr6 said:


> I don't really like the newer seasons. I liked it more when the show wasn't so cartoony and more about adult issues if that makes sense.


I agree totally. Back in the day, it was like a regular show that just happened to be animated. Now, it's obviously a cartoon.


----------



## weemies (Feb 21, 2009)

I was a huge fan when I was a kid, but only very early seasons, like maybe seasons 1 through 6. I haven't seen a single episode in years and wouldn't care to.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I never got into that. I lost interest in cartoons when i was 12, but sometimes i like southpark just for a few laughs.


----------



## John19 (Mar 14, 2009)

The show is still funny but I noticed it dropped off a little. To me, the best episodes were from around 1999-2000.


----------

